# Installer MorphOS sur Mac G4



## Papiosaur (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Connaissez-vous MorphOS ?

Il s'agit d'un environnement léger et rapide qui fonctionne sur Mac mini G4, eMac G4, PowerMac G4 et très bientôt sur PowerBook G4.

Vous pourrez de plus amples informations sur mon site:

http://www.meta-morphos.org


Papiosaur


----------

